
Diabetes is actually five separate diseases, research suggests - ValentineC
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-43246261
======
kencausey
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16499376](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16499376)

